# Bug affichage des pochettes CD ATV2



## My0sis (24 Novembre 2011)

Depuis la dernière mise-à-jour je rencontre un problème avec l'affichage de mes pochettes d'album sur mon ATV2. 
J'utilise un iMac sous 10.7.2  avec iTunes 10.5.1.  
J'utilise airplay pour envoyer ma musique sur ma télé via un ATV2 et sur une chaine via Airport Express.

Lorsque j'écoute une playlist mon ATV2 diffuse la bonne chanson, et indique le bon titre sur ma TV, mais affiche la pochette du morceau de musique précédant... :mouais:
Si je passe manuellement à la chanson précédente ou suivante il affichera de nouveau la bonne pochette jusqu'à la fin du morceau mais la conservera pour le suivant.

J'ai redémarrer mon iMac et réinitialiser l'AppleTV mais rien à faire, il persiste à m'afficher une pochette de décalage...
Je ne trouve pas grand chose sur internet.
Une idée, une piste ?


----------



## My0sis (25 Novembre 2011)

Pour illustrer mon problème, sur l'image suivante l'iMac est à gauche et ma télé à droite.
La télé a une pochette de retard alors que les noms d'artiste et d'album sont correctes.







Suite de mes recherches:
En utilisant un autre ordinateur pour transmettre de la musique tout fonctionne correctement. Le problème provient donc probablement d'iTunes lui-même.

J'ai essayé de supprimer le logiciel mais "impossible car requis par MacOSX". Je l'ai donc téléchargé et réinstallé. Rien de neuf. J'ai supprimé les anciennes librairies, j'ai déplacé le dossier "Album Artwork" dans la corbeille. Rien de neuf. iTunes transmet systématiquement la pochette du morceau précédant.

Existe t'il un moyen de complètement effacé iTunes car j'ai un doute sur le fait de relancer l'installation sans l'avoir complètement supprimé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h59 ----------

Apparemment il existe des cas semblables.
Personne ne rencontre ce problème sur ce forum ?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3513166?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## My0sis (28 Novembre 2011)

https://discussions.apple.com/message/16833612#16833612


----------



## My0sis (13 Décembre 2011)

Bug corrigé par la mise-à-jour 10.5.2


----------

